# Rigging for Red Fish in the Bay



## blkwtr (Oct 6, 2007)

A couple of days ago (Thursday) I saw a group a boats, including a couple of guide boats, fishing southeast of the 3 mile bridge channel. Looked like they were using some sort of white lures. The were casting and reeling in big redfish and releasing them. I tried by casting a 1/2 oz. bucktail jig but had no luck. 

Could someone tell me how to fish for these redfish in the bay?

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Sounds like schooling Reds. I think you could try a white bomber to start. Were they letting the lures sink before reeling hard, or was it cast and retrieve?


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

In my opinion you can through out a can with hook on it to catch them. They'll eat anything when they're in a feeding frenzy.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

In that situation when they are schooled up on top it's all about throwing in the right spot. You could literally throw anything big enough for one to see and they would bite it.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Curly tail jigs. I personally would throw a big top water! Much cooler to watch!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I throw small 1/4 oz bucktail jigs at em and have had great results!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

The key is getting your bait in the school. It doesn't really matter what you throw. These fish will eat anything. If you see us guide boats out there on the big redfish schools, don't hesitate to get right next to us. We will usually be sitting in the right spot. Just put on a buck tail jig and hold on! There are plenty of fish to he caught right now.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Sometimes you need to let the jig sink a little if they aren't right on top but its all about being on the school.


----------



## flickerjim (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips guys!


----------



## Turk (Aug 19, 2012)

If you meant southwest of 3 Mile Bridge channel last Thursday, I was amongst 'em. I agree with all of the comments above. I throw a 1/2 oz jig head on a 5/0 hook with a 3 or 4" white gulp shrimp. I have had great success with it on reds. Most of the time I use a 3/0 hook on a 1/4 or 1/2 oz jig and a 3' gulp shrimp but last Thursday I had a bull red straighten one so now I am using the 5/0 hook with a larger gulp.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*that is class*

:thumbsup: Nice to see anyone , especially a guide who makes his lively hood by showing how and where to fish, encourage someone to share his/hers spot. Good for you :notworthy:



Brant Peacher said:


> The key is getting your bait in the school. It doesn't really matter what you throw. These fish will eat anything. If you see us guide boats out there on the big redfish schools, don't hesitate to get right next to us. We will usually be sitting in the right spot. Just put on a buck tail jig and hold on! There are plenty of fish to he caught right now.


----------

